# Gators in Lake Weiss?



## KGarner (Jun 27, 2010)

I was just wondering if any of ya'll have ever seen or heard of any alligators on or around Lake Weiss.  Our neighbor over there says she seen one about 4' long, and they don't drink or anything.  I've never heard this before, but that doesn't mean it can't be true.  We are over by Johns Crossroads.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Jun 27, 2010)

i don't know about that far down, but once upon a time, there were at least 2 or 3 around the Georgia Power Plant....they even made the Channel 11 news...


----------



## yellingrebel78 (Jun 27, 2010)

there is no tellin they have been several reports of them moving northward


----------



## Grunt101 (Jun 28, 2010)

I saw one about four to five years ago heading up the chattoga river.


----------



## shoalbass (Jun 28, 2010)

They say there are sharks in Guntersville so I see no reason gators are not in Weiss.


----------



## gatorstick (Jun 28, 2010)

A year or two ago I spoke with the lead gator biologist in Alabama. He told me with the warm winters of the last few years (excluding 2009-10) that there was reports of gators in the lower bend of the Tennessee River in Alabama. A few in lake Weiss wouldn't surprise me but it is a little far north.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 28, 2010)

There are pics of one about 8' in a little store in Gaylesville. Claimed to be taken in one of the creeks around there.

Sharks huh? Never heard that one before. Do tell...


----------



## charliecfh (Jun 28, 2010)

Dead bull shark found in Lake Guntersville, Alabama:
http://www.al.com/news/birminghamnews/index.ssf?/base/news/1217319349233240.xml&coll=2

There have been sightings of gators in Logan Martin, but I don't know about Weiss.  I hope there are gators in the lakes...it might cut down on the skiers and jetskiers.


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Jun 28, 2010)

I did see something on the news about a gator in the Hooch last year. Someone probably brought it up from farther south and turned it loose. 
I'm not worried about salt water fish in freshwater lakes either.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jranger said:


> There are pics of one about 8' in a little store in Gaylesville. Claimed to be taken in one of the creeks around there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2010)

Bull sharks have been known to run up into fresh water.


----------



## bigbass07 (Jun 28, 2010)

can i please get my lure back. at least now i know the one that broke me off was not the winning fish.


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Jun 28, 2010)

NGxplr22 said:


> Besides the ones moving north due to the warm weather, you'd be suprised at the idiots who will pick up a small gator in Florida or elsewhere, bring it home, then let it go when it gets too big to be entertaining or if they think they're going to get caught with it.


That's what I was thinking.



Nicodemus said:


> Bull sharks have been known to run up into fresh water.



Guntersville Alabama seems like a lot of running to me. Sounds a little too extraordinary to be concerned about.


----------



## little rascal (Jun 28, 2010)

*don't believe everything*

you hear on the news, they are not that accurate.



> I did see something on the news about a gator in the Hooch last year. Someone probably brought it up from farther south and turned it loose



 That gator deal happened twice and you didn't hear much about the second one. It was not in the hooch, but in a slough adjacent to the river, like 50 yds adjacent.
 My wife works at Kenworth of Atlanta across the road. They (KW) purchased the property from the guy who still owns the gator pond. It all runs under the I-285 bridge, but the news ain't smart enough to know that ain't the hooch, it just happens to be right beside it! The hooch is too cold for gators. There hasn't been many folks fishing from the bank there in a while since the 2 failed attemps to catch the gators.


----------



## little rascal (Jun 28, 2010)

*Oh*

and on the bull shark thingy, I also have heard they will travel far up freshwater rivers etc. But, to get to Guntersville, that shark would have had to go thru a lot of Locks/Dams to get there?????????????????


----------



## Corey (Jun 28, 2010)

The Shark prob got chuncked out of a boat coming 
from the ocean.


----------



## SPOTTED MINNOW (Jun 29, 2010)

send email address I have something you have to see


----------



## Music Man (Jun 29, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> can i please get my lure back. at least now i know the one that broke me off was not the winning fish.


----------



## castandblast (Jul 1, 2010)

found this on google when i searched the bull shark. It was dumped.

http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2008/07/shark_found_in_lake_guntersvil.html


----------



## germag (Jul 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bull sharks have been known to run up into fresh water.



Yep...for hundreds of miles. They have been found as far north as St. Louis, MO in the Mississippi River......and they are found as far as 2400 miles up the Amazon River. 

If this one did find it's own way to Guntersville, it would have had to enter the river system at Mobile, AL from the Gulf of Mexico and travel up the Warrior-Tombigbee Waterway, through several locks, into the Tennessee-Tombigbee Waterway, then into the Tennessee River. 

Seems unlikely, though not impossible, I guess.


----------



## germag (Jul 1, 2010)

castandblast said:


> found this on google when i searched the bull shark. It was dumped.
> 
> http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2008/07/shark_found_in_lake_guntersvil.html



According to this, the shark was identified as a sharpnose. There's no possibility it made it's own way to Guntersville. If it was a bull shark...._maybe_....not likely, but maybe. A sharpnose, no way.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 1, 2010)

There was a pretty good sized gator found in the upper reaches of the French Broad river here in the western NC mountains a couple years ago. This river is cold enough to have trout in it. They figured someone put it there. They were trying to catch it last I heard, don't remember if they ever got it or not.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks germag! glad you clarified it...


----------



## jsimages (Jul 4, 2010)

there was a 8ft gator caught in a creek in rome ga a few years ago. i know the dnr guy who caught it and i seen it in his truck. gators can live in the area but would have to be released there. meadow lakes golf course in cedartown ga had a gator live there through the blizzard of 1993 so dont think it cant happen lol


----------

